# white stuff



## BearNBee (Feb 12, 2008)

I have noticed some white stuff, looks somewhat like shortening, inside some of the combs. Even capped in the supers. It has an odd small, stinky feet? I cannot find any problems inside the hives, though. Does anyone no what this might be?


----------



## Matt Gwinn (Mar 9, 2012)

chalkbrood?

http://www.google.com/search?q=chal...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=664


----------



## BearNBee (Feb 12, 2008)

No It doesn't look like chalkbroad. It's looks like white balls in the honey/liquid. I'm wondering if it is something that the bees are collecting because I can't find anything else. Could it possibly be old larva that has died because of some disease I'm not aware of?


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

Could be crystallized honey. Or whats left that had crystallized and the bees haven't cleaned it out.


----------



## Tom B (May 11, 2011)

Crystalized Goldenrod honey from last fall?


----------



## pannu96 (Mar 7, 2012)

It may be dry sugar. Did you feed them any? I have the same thing happening in my supers; the white gooey liquid stuff is capped and it looks like the sugar I fed them


----------



## BearNBee (Feb 12, 2008)

I thought about it being sugar but I didn't have to feed them at all this year. Tom B. may be right. We do have Golden Rod in a field by our house and I have heard that Goldenrod honey does have a somewhat foul smell. It's mostly deposited at the edges of the honey comb...last collected? If it is crystalized honey, this type crystalizes very quickly.


----------

